# What game makes you nostalgic?



## thisistian (Oct 21, 2017)

Are there any games that you loved as a child - and when you revisit it, it evokes feelings of nostalgia?

A game I absolutely adored as a child is ROBLOX. I barely play it now as a sixth form student, since I have so little time and the updates that the game has undergone is enough to drive me away from it anyway.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Oct 21, 2017)

Pok?mon Gold version. First GB game I played on my GBC, first Pok?mon game I played, first Nintendo game I played.


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 21, 2017)

Super Princess Peach. I still love that game so much, but Everytime I play it I'm reminded of when I was like 10


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 21, 2017)

pokemon fire red was my first video game ever <3


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 21, 2017)

Pokemon Platinum, first Pokemon game I ever played. Nowadays, the newer games have turned me off to it a bit (stopped playing 
frequently at X, have the cartridges for Alpha Sapphire and Moon, but only played through once and stopped), but I really liked Platinum and it brings back a lot of good memories haha


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 21, 2017)

sims 2 and 3, super mario sunshine, super smash melee, windwaker and to some extent twilight princess hh hhh h


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 21, 2017)

Dogz!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2017)

Probably all the Crash Bandicoot games for the Playstation one. Back in my childhood, I spent
lots of hours into these games. I remember how I sometimes freak out when I failed in a level, 
but how I also was happy when I finally beat it. Still a big fan of Crash and could play these
games at any time.

There are also games like Kirby Air Ride, Super Mario Sunshine, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Mario
Kart Double Dash, Luigi's Mansion, Super Smash Bros. Melee...Basically most of the games for
the Game Cube makes me nostalgic. I still have some pretty good memories for these games.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 21, 2017)

Zelda Wind Waker and Sonic 3


----------



## cIementine (Oct 21, 2017)

the first tomb raider games


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 21, 2017)

*Sighs fondly* Minecraft​


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 21, 2017)

Lego star wars 2 for the classic xbox


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2017)

AC:WW and Super Mario World for NES.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 22, 2017)

Crash Bandicoot comes on top


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2017)

Ones I can think of are: Super Mario Sunshine, Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back, Metroid Prime, Metroid Fusion, Wario Land 4, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, and Resident Evil(remake for the Gamecube).


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 22, 2017)

Animal Crossing City Folk ~


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2017)

_Spyro the Dragon_. 

Bonded over it with my friends in early primary school and even started and ran the school fan club for it. It's how I first started writing: with _Spyro the Dragon_ fanfic in 2001. Oh you can bet that past followed me into high school to the point where half the people who mockingly called me Spyro legitimately did not know my real name.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2017)

Spyro: Year of the Dragon, Wario Land 3, The first two RollerCoaster Tycoon games (3 was crap), first and second gen Pok?mon.. etc.

And Arkanoid and whatever ripoffs lel.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 22, 2017)

animal crossing for the gamecube and harvest moon: more friends of mineral town!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 22, 2017)

ACWW and Persona 3


----------



## mayortiffany (Oct 22, 2017)

Webkinz! It was all the rage when I was in elementary school. All the cool kids had them and they were always the top topic of discussion at recess. That and Club Penguin were pretty big.

At birthday parties (which the entire grade would be invited to), the best present you could give was a Webkinz. I still remember my crush at the the time giving me a Cow Webkinz for my birthday... 

If we're talking video games and not online games, I'd say Wii Sports is pretty nostalgic for me. I loved playing bowling and tennis, especially with my Dad.


----------



## Coach (Oct 22, 2017)

Online would have to be Club Penguin. I'm very thankful that Club Penguin rewritten is a thing so I can revisit it every so often!

I also have fond memories of Croc on the ps1, Dewy's adventure for the Wii and Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 22, 2017)

Definitely the old Spyro and Crash Bandicoot games. The first game system I ever owned was a Playstation, and I used to spend hours playing the Spyro games. Rypto's Rage was the first game I ever beat 100%. Also I just got the remastered Crash Bandicoot games on PS4 and the nostalgia is crazy, though some of the things they updated are frustrating. Also, Rayman. I used to watch my Aunt Nora play Rayman when I was like 6, I still really suck at the game myself lmao but I love the music and the level and character design.

For computer games, definitely the Sims and Diablo II. My grandfather got all of us kids into Diablo and Diablo II was what really got me into PC gaming (and lead down the slippery slope to World of Warcraft etc).


----------



## hamster (Oct 23, 2017)

super princess peach, kirby's dreamland, pok?mon red


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 23, 2017)

Rampage World Tour and Catherine. it has been out for over 6 years now which is crazy


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 23, 2017)

Webkinz, Kingdom Hearts, Maple Story, Wizard 101


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 24, 2017)

Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire was extremely nostalgic for me since Emerald was my first Pokemon game


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 24, 2017)

Uhhh Animal Crossing GameCube!

Also Sims 2-3, Wii Sports, Smash Bros. Melee, and I'm sure plenty more that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 24, 2017)

Pretty much all of the Animal Crossing games.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

weirdly, ace attorney. it's strange because i only started playing it myself like, last year (maybe a year and a half ago, i don't remember). though i do remember seeing my brother play it...
but yeah aa is v v nostalgic for me especially the first game. though maybe it's bc im kin w phoenix....

though games like zelda (specifically windwaker, twilight princess) also make me nostalgic because i used to watch my brothers play those. super mario galaxy too, even. idk just a lot of games my brothers played kind of!


----------



## Joy (Oct 25, 2017)

Crash Bandicoot, The Sims and Spyro


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 29, 2017)

The first Mass Effect, to be honest. And Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 29, 2017)

Pokemon XD, I would play that game for hours on end. I loved the music, 3D world, and gameplay (even though I was HORRIBLE at it). I recently started a new save and I fell in love with the game all over again.


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 30, 2017)

The first three Spyro games. Imo it is the best game series to come out on the PlayStation


----------



## noxephi (Oct 30, 2017)

pokemon platinum, pokemon ranger shadows of almia, and pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky are all huge nostalgia hitters for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

I would say Super Mario 64, but I've been playing that game my whole life.

Although it does give me memories of when I got a new N64 back in 2011, and I played that and Mario Party 1 all the time. Those were good times.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm going to say Pok?mon Emerald because this is the first Pok?mon game I beat the Elite Four in. I never really tried it in other games, but I did for Emerald because I really wanted to see the Battle Frontier. I remember losing to the Rayquaza a ton of times because I was like 30 levels below it just so I could use Rayquaza to beat the dragon trainer. lol


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 6, 2017)

It is really difficult to just pick one... :T I mean... So many games yet so little time. If I had to pick one then I would pick .hack//G.U. (PlayStation 2). It really brings back a lot of memories... I remembered all the times where I wanted to fully complete the game. It was kind of a struggle to complete, but it was worth it in the end. I would play it again; however, I'll need to buy new plugs and a PS2 memory card. Yeah... I had lost my PS2 memory card, so I would definitely need a new one.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 6, 2017)

D
The Beast Within
Diablo
Phantasmagoria.

Streets of Rage 2.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 7, 2017)

Nostalgic? Probably Super Mario Bros. 3. I played the hell outta that game when I was kid. And when I was a teenager, probably a tie between FFIX and FFX.


----------



## Chick (Nov 8, 2017)

Ahh yes, the nostalgia hits me very hard and sometimes I’d even cry because of nostalgia... don’t blame me haha.
Anyways, 1) Mario Kart Wii. Even looking back at images of it on the internet blasts my head with nostalgia. I had so much memories of playing it, I dedicated so much of my time and life to that game. I remember doing time trials and trying extremely hard to see how the hackers who got into first place on the world leaderboard in the time trials did the courses and where they used their mushrooms. Honestly, I remember playing Mario Kart Wii with my whole family. Me, my mum, my brother, and my dad would always enjoy playing it. I still remember trying to get tips from the internet on how to unlock specific characters and vehicles... ahh, you would not believe my face when I first got the dolphin dasher, haha. Oh, and you would cringe so hard at my reaction to unlocking Rosalina. When I unlocked Rosalina as a character, I got up and started jumping around and I called my whole family to come and look at who I unlocked, lol. I can still remember that my favourite character to ride with all the time was Daisy, along with the Mach bike. I still remember the days where we’d play online, and they’d be so many hackers and in my opinion, they were fun to compete against. I even won against a hacker by taking all the possible shortcuts in Maple Treeway.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2017)

Crash Bandicoot: Warped, my first video game EVER. :')

And The Sims 2.


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 10, 2017)

Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland on the GBA. It was the first game that I bought (not inherited) and fell in love with. I was really young at the time, like 7 or 8.


----------



## Chick (Nov 11, 2017)

Also, another game that makes me nostalgic is Mario Kart DS. I have basically been playing DS for all my life, it was a very fun console to play and in my opinion, always entertained me. One specific game I’ve always been playing was Mario kart DS. I still remember the graphics and when I always thought that the graphics were the BEST. But compared to the Nintendo Switch’s graphics, it looks really bad compared to it, lol. But I still remember those times where I was always customising my vehicle. To be honest, I kind of miss that feature. I always wanted to decorate my vehicles in the past games but they took that feature away, and now they have the default character icon. I always remember the times on my DS and I remember meeting people on pictochat as well. Does anybody else remember that? Well yeah, I’d also always use DS Download Play with my brother so that we can both play Mario kart DS. It was probably my favourite time playing with my brother. I always remember playing in the versus race and Grand Prix.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 11, 2017)

Pokemon Sapphire, Sonic Riders, and Animal Crossing City Folk, three of some of my favorite games of all time!


----------



## Chick (Nov 11, 2017)

I actually really loved Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games, I swear that was probably my favourite game in all of the Sega series (even though Nintendo released the game, haha). The variety of sports gave me a deep interest and I never got bored of it. Having both Mario and Sonic characters to choose from at first drove me in and left me laying with my favourite characters. I really liked Blaze, Vector, Shadow, and Dr Eggman to play as in the Sonic side, and I loved to play as Wario, Waluigi, Daisy, and Yoshi on Mario’s side. My favourite sports to do were Gymnasics, and I normally did Trampoline with Peach, and Vault with Blaze. I also loved to do Track and Field events, specifically Pole Vault with Mario, Long Jump with Dr Eggman, Triple Jump with Tails (I still remember him going “hop, step, jump!’ whenever he was jumping... his voices are still in my head to this day), Hammer Throw with Wario, Javelin Throw with Yoshi, and High Jump with Vector. I loved using Peach for single swimming, and I’d usually make a team of Sonic/Mario/Shadow/Luigi for the 4 by 100 metres swimming. I remember EVERYTHING from this game. Aside from Mario Kart Wii, this is probably the game I’ve spent so much time and effort playing. Also, I’m sorry that I keep posting at random times for different games lol, I’m cleaning my house and I found some of these games in my little treasures box. Unfortunately, our game of Mario and Sonic At The Olympic Games stopped working and whenever we put it in the Wii’s disk reader, it’ll say that the game is an invalid disk. :C


----------



## Adriel (Nov 11, 2017)

super mario sunshine, mario and luigi superstar saga, and earthbound. earthbound has the most nostalgia for me and it has a close place to my heart <3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Nov 11, 2017)

Drawn to Life (both 1/2) and AC:CF/AC:LGTTC


----------



## Chick (Nov 11, 2017)

Spongebob’s Boating Bash was a very interesting and nostalgic game for me. I bought it because I was curious to know about it and I love SpongeBob because he’s funny and memey, so I decided to try it. It also looked interesting and it was so, so funny when I was playing with my family. SpongeBob’s Boating Bash was an off-road car game for the Wii. You could choose between a selection of lots of SpongeBob characters such as Mr Krabs, Sandy, SpongeBob himself, Patrick, Squidward, plankton and Mermaid Man and Barnacle Boy. There was so many vehicles to choose from as you unlock them and some of them looked really good to me. And no, it wasn’t any normal stunt and racing car game, I thought it was really interesting and well thought of because it also had a storyline and missions to do to complete the story. I can very roughly remember the storyline, but I still remember that it was about SpongeBob who had a Boating teacher, who at the end of the game, cheats on you so you have to race the Boating teacher to win. I think the teachers name was Ceylon or something. You could also play freestyle, so you could choose your map and your objective and play whatever you want. My favourite alternative to play with my family was to smash your car the most and wreck it all up. It was really chaotic.


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 13, 2017)

Ahh that's a lot considering I'm not that young now lol. But I feel all the nostalgia by listening to music/soundtrack/sound effect from the games I used to play when I was younger. 

The Sims, The Chronicles of Jaruu Tenk, Pokemon Red and Blue, Ape Escape, Kingdom Hearts, Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town, and lots lots more. When you think about it, it makes you really want to go back into the past and replay those games


----------



## angiepie (Nov 13, 2017)

Final Fantasy X. A lot of memories tied to that game.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Pokemon Sapphire, I spent most of my childhood playing that game. It was also my first Pokemon game.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 16, 2017)

Advance Wars
Golden Sun
Super Mario Sunshine
Skies of Arcadia


----------



## Balverine (Nov 16, 2017)

Spyro and Harvest Moon for the gameboy


----------



## Chele (Nov 29, 2017)

Well, I really liked Imagine Teachers for the original DS, on the R4. Sometimes I wouldn’t understand the quests and I’d fail my seating for the students completely, and I remember always failing the potery subject. Spinning the Potter’s wheel was hard that time. I remember getting new students and cleaning the classroom after school, and also finding students’ lost belongings. I didn’t get to advance through the game that much though, because I broke my DS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I really liked Imagine Teachers for the original DS, on the R4. Sometimes I wouldn?t understand the quests and I?d fail my seating for the students completely, and I remember always failing the potery subject. Spinning the Potter?s wheel was hard that time. I remember getting new students and cleaning the classroom after school, and also finding students? lost belongings. I didn?t get to advance through the game that much though, because I broke my DS.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 30, 2017)

Pok?mon Colosseum and Gale of Darkness. So many beautiful memories. I still smile when I read “It seems to have travelled across both space and time to reach you from *a distant land*.” in a Pok?mon’s menu screen. My favourite Honchkrow and Houndoom are both former shadow Pok?mon from these games~


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Nov 30, 2017)

There were these old spongebob games my siblings and I used to play. They make me pretty nostalgic.


----------



## tae (Nov 30, 2017)

THUG2.
that entire soundtrack reminds me of my damn childhood.


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Nov 30, 2017)

Animal Crossing: Wild World. And also Animal Crossing for the GameCube, not because I played it when I was younger (I was a year old when it was released), but because it just feels nostalgic, if you know what I mean?


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 30, 2017)

Pokemon Leaf Green/Fire Red and Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire, Sonic Adventure 2:Battle. I guess they're some of the few that do seem to have aged gracefully. Also kinda semi-nostalgic, the Monster Hunter series - it's only been 7-10 years with the games on PSP, but they were some of the best times I ever had in gaming, was just a shame the PSP versions never got online multiplayer. Oh, and MGSortable Ops+ on PSP too, it was the very first online game I put any serious time into, made a lot of friends there, but the servers got shut down 2009, 2010ish - it was virtually dead anyway, especially since people used cheats to raise their kill count stupidly high, but still feels good/sad when I run around old familiar places on there in singleplayer.


----------



## Tao (Nov 30, 2017)

Super Mario World/Splatterhouse: I just remember clearly, age 4, being in the flat of my step dad (mums boyfriend at the time) and him sitting down with me playing those two games specifically. They've always held a special place. Especially with Splatterhouse being 'what it is', I always end up playing that at least once a year at Halloween.

Banjo-Kazooie: I don't always remember where my games came from, especially on older systems, but my dad turned up on my birthday one year and handed me this god damn gem outta nowhere. Didn't know what it was, I didn't specifically ask for it, but it's one of my all time favourites and I'm glad I can at least remember where/when I got this one. 

Final Fantasy X: VIII holds a special place of being my first FF game, but X came along when I had a small group of friends who also liked the series. It was a different experience going through X for the first time and seeing friends every day to see where they were up to and what parts I had missed compared to VIII where it was just me myself and I.

Metal Gear Solid 3: Again, like Final Fantasy X, I was already a fan of the series but this fell at a time where I had friends who were also into it. Speculating for months before release what we would be able to do in the game, trading stories of what stuff we got up to in the game, arguing over whether or not people were lying about their experience (which with all the weird little details in that game, it turned out nobody was). Good times.

Runescape: I mean, c'mon. If you grew up in the 90'\s, you should remember seeing somebody (or being the somebody) buying a girlfriend for 10 gold in Varrock. Runescape was my first step into MMO's, a genre where I've almost always been playing at least one of since.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2017)

Early NES-games like Super Mario Bros., The Legend of Zelda, Kid Icarus, Pinball and Popeye.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2017)

Probably Mystical Ninja Staring Goemon for the N64. For some reason thinking about that game transports me back to the time when I played it when it first came out. The music for that game is permanently embedded into my mind lmao


----------



## Giddy (Dec 2, 2017)

pokemon pearl and diamond was the first pokemon games I've played, so playing them or platnium feels very strange, def using Piplup as that was the first starter I ever used (never did so well with it so I'm trying again since I know alot more about what to do now). 
Crash Bandicoot as well, theres also cooking mama and a game where you're a teacher for younger kids. Damn it feels weird rememerning those games XD


----------



## PeachTea04 (Dec 4, 2017)

thisistian said:


> Are there any games that you loved as a child - and when you revisit it, it evokes feelings of nostalgia?
> 
> A game I absolutely adored as a child is ROBLOX. I barely play it now as a sixth form student, since I have so little time and the updates that the game has undergone is enough to drive me away from it anyway.



Animal crossing for me, and yeah igy entering Sixth Form, all my free time almost gone! ;0;


----------

